# Good luck finding one



## cajunpen (Apr 9, 2007)

Great find and thanks for sharing it with us.


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

That is sweet. Seems like a steal of a deal.


----------



## Dominic (Oct 22, 2007)

How sweet it isssss.


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

Nice!


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

good posting. will keep my eyes open for one of these too.


----------



## dennis (Aug 3, 2006)

cool!


----------



## Blake (Oct 17, 2007)

Oh man, I LOVE cool old machinery like this! Thanks for posting.


----------



## msweet (Apr 28, 2008)

I have a Hammond Glider Trimosaw Model G4B for sale if anyone is interested!! It is in Ohio and in good condition.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Good One.


----------



## damianpenney (Jun 22, 2007)

http://www.publicsurplus.com/sms/auction/view?auc=363390 One for sale by UC Berkeley if anyone is interested.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Very unique saw look forward to more photos


----------

